

Free the Network: Hackers Take Back the Web - MichaelAO
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/motherboard-tv-free-the-network

======
a3n
"working with satellites high above"

How can you tell, with traceroute or some similar tool, that your packets have
gone through a satellite? Or a particular undersea cable?

~~~
MichaelAO
Looks like you can tell by the jumps in latency.

Source: [https://www.tolaris.com/2008/10/09/identifying-undersea-
fibr...](https://www.tolaris.com/2008/10/09/identifying-undersea-fibre-and-
satellite-links-with-traceroute/)

